# Hurricane



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wishing everyone well as this hurricane Earl (expected category 3) seems to be headed for the East Coast. Looking like the Carolina's may get hit first but still hoping it curves a big hook to the east and doesn't hit hard. Good luck to anyone on the coast.:grouphug: Of course, I finally am getting a long weekend as my summer vacation, on Long Island where it's supposed to pose problems on Friday/Saturday.:smpullhair: Am pet sitting my cousin's beagle who I'm sure won't be thrilled going out in a hurricane. :new_shocked: Not only was Kat a bird, I'm hoping Bailey won't be one at the end of his leash with the wind, though he is a very solid, big beagle. As long as we don't lose power, since I'll have to be working while there. 
So everyone in the US and Canada blow to the east and get this sucker away from us so we can see this: :Sunny Smile:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Stay safe. This morning they were saying it is now a catagory 4 and well could become a 5. Lets hope it turns back to the sea.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm hoping it stays far out in the ocean and misses us. This morning I heard we're supposed to get a lot of rain on Friday night but hopefully it'll be gone by Saturday.

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

My sister lives on the coast and I'm hoping she and Bella (her poodle) will be okay. Also praying for this storm to take a sudden right-hand and go out to sea.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am watching this closely as well. We are going to Cape Cod for the weekend so I really really hope that we don't get hit! Stay safe everyone.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sue... of course when you finally get an opportunity to go to the
beach and some much deserved time off ... here comes
a hurricane. :smmadder: I'll keep my fingers crossed that
it steers clear of the US. Stay safe everyone!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we just got an announcement that we might get 90 mph winds!!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> we just got an announcement that we might get 90 mph winds!!!


Oh no! I sure hope not. Stay safe!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Please stay safe everyone. I will be praying for you guys.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Prayers being said for everyone on the east coast. We know all too well how awful these hurricane situations are.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for the safety of all of our SM friends!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Stay safe, dear friends (((hugs)))


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Figures right? The last weekend of summer and Earl has to ruin it for us East Coasters! In all seriousness, everyone stay safe!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good luck and stay safe, everyone. We can do it!!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup - lookin' like the Eastern tip of Long Island might just be "lucky" enough to get a piece of Earl. :w00t: I obviously wasn't meant for the Hamptons.:HistericalSmiley: Still hoping the trajectory will bump it into the ocean more. Hope everyone stays safe. Be careful out there.:grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I just got off the phone with my friend she is out in Chappaquiddick with her boyfriend plus 2 very large dogs ..She is worried because even if they get off the island no shelter will take them with dogs plus no motels .
they were told if Hurricane hits they should find a Vet to take them .


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Everyone stay safe this weekend!

Sue, We were going to take Friday off, but now we're thinking about taking Tuesday off. It would surely be better to drive out on Friday night or Saturday morning....especially since Tuesday looks so sunny :Sunny Smile:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Stay safe all. Earl seems determined to hit all of us along the east coast but thankfully was just downgraded to Category 3. I hope you all stocked up on batteries, bottled water and some canned goods in case the power goes. Don't forget the old fashioned manual can opener ... and, of course, keep a corkscrew handy. :wine:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I took the canopy down from over the outside table, put the umbrellas away, brought the kayak up into the yard. Put all the hanging plants on the ground. Hospice wanted to know what my emergency plan was for moving my mom if we have to evacuate. ....hummmm.....I called the Boro Hall and got her name put on the list at the police station.

I really don't think we're gonna get hit very hard here, but we're as ready as we can be i guess. Archie and Abbey are going to the groomer tomorrow morning, but I don't think anything is supposed to happen until tomorrow night.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Everyone stay safe! *hugs*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keep safe everyone!!!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Planning on enjoying the last summer long wkend & Earl does not have an invite here. So far CT looks good, but secured all deck furniture & outdoor plants. Concerned about our Cape Cod/Islands as we are watching them closely. Wishing everyone a safe storm passing & a safe holiday weekend!:Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

kathym said:


> I just got off the phone with my friend she is out in Chappaquiddick with her boyfriend plus 2 very large dogs ..She is worried because even if they get off the island no shelter will take them with dogs plus no motels .
> they were told if Hurricane hits they should find a Vet to take them .


wishing them and the dogs safety .. i pray that they hurricane doesn't hit hardly


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I will keep all who are on the east coast in my prayers. I pray that the hurricane veers a hard right out to sea. If it doesn't I hope it weakens and doesn't do any damage or harm anyone in it's path rayer:
Please be safe everyone.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wasn't as bad as was predicted........thank goodness it is going off the coast of NC!!! Now we have three more coming..........to be continued!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i hope everyone stays safe, and i hope it doesnt come here  i wanna enjoy the last weekend of summer.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope everyone stays safe and out of the path of this storm and all the up and coming storms. Looks like its going to be a bad Hurricane season. 
My son lives in Virginia Beach so I'm keeping a close eye on where they're headed. Personally I think he should come home but he doesn't agree with me on that. :blush:
Stay safe!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

we've got other problems... (not sure if this link will work)

Paddy's Pond | Live Highway Cameras | Highway Driving Conditions | Department of Transportation and Works

but seriously I hope everyone is OK, should be a good weekend here, but not as nice on our west coast.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My daughter and I took a drive to the beach this afternoon to see what the ocean was like as a result of the storm and even though the waves weren't the worst I've ever seen, much of the beach was covered with water. 

Here are some pictures:









We attended a wedding in June at this restaurant. It was in the upstairs room... you can see the windows. I stood on the balcony and took a picture of the beach with the wedding party posing for pictures in the distance... and the beach was huge... now the water is up underneath the restaurant.









We had absolutely no rain from this system at all.... just some wind. I hope that everyone is staying safe tonight and that no one has any property damage as a result of this storm.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

So strange to see a deserted beach on a hot humid day ... especially Labor Day weekend. We got some rain late afternoon but nothing drastic, just regular rain. There is still a prediction for high winds but nothing so far and thankfully all of my really tall trees are far enough away from the house so should some come down they could knock out power but not hit the house.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

It is strange to see a deserted beach, but the water was coming up so high.... almost reaching the boardwalk.... even if people wanted to sit on the beach, they really had no place to sit. And the red flags were up.... no one in the water today..... so... a wasted beach day courtesy of Earl. Stay safe Mary... I hope that all of your trees stay standing!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Hurricane Earl has come and gone and we all survived. The worst of the damage here was 2 or 3 leaves that fell off a tree. :chili:

I hope everyone else in Hurricane Earl's path had no more damage than us.


----------

